# Deal Alert: CMT 8" Stacked Dado Set for under $45 @ Lowes



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Your mileage may vary, but yesterday I snagged another dado set because the price was right. They were on clearance down from $90.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

They're clearing those out, apparently to make way for a set sold under the Irwin name. They went down to $36 around me (got 2). Another store nearby just did go down to $53 on them, I'm waiting for them to get to $36. I'll clean them out and resell them (at cost, I don't do this for profit) to folks who aren't lucky enough to be near a Lowes. It really is a good set, and a good deal.


----------



## ftk (May 9, 2012)

Deal good here as well. Display said 58.99, but rang up for 32.39!


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

I'll have to check my Lowes for this. I looked last time I was there and it was still in the $70-80 range I believe. If you're willing to ship, Fred, I may take one off your hands (I'll pay shipping) at the $36 price.

I have an old Craftsman dado set my father gave me, but they're pretty dull.


----------



## splinter2 (Dec 5, 2009)

*Dado*

Hey thanks for the Heads up I just went to my Local Lowes and snagged 1 for myself. Not a Bad deal. Again Thanks. 



Splinter2


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Anyone get a deal better than 30 on the 10 inch 80 tooth fine finish blade yet?


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> Anyone get a deal better than 30 on the 10 inch 80 tooth fine finish blade yet?


I haven't seen it lower yet, but the 50 tooth is $23 at a local store. Be aware, these are all thin kerf blades. Only a problem if you don't have a TK splitter (like me).

Jmartel, I'll get in touch once they drop the price.


----------



## Boss O' The Shop (Mar 21, 2012)

Got mine...last one in the store! Thanks!


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I saw a guy post on another forum that they were as cheap as $15 in some stores....guess most of us aren't waiting to let it fall that low.:laughing:


----------



## mike palmowski (Jul 19, 2011)

Got mine yesterday as well! $32 Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

Anyone know if you can take a price from one lowes to another? One Lowes that's near where I work has them for a very low price (much lower than anything mentioned on here), but the one near my house is still at $55+. Just in case I can't get one at the lower priced one.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes you can


----------



## ftk (May 9, 2012)

JMartel said:


> Anyone know if you can take a price from one lowes to another? One Lowes that's near where I work has them for a very low price (much lower than anything mentioned on here), but the one near my house is still at $55+. Just in case I can't get one at the lower priced one.


I think you can. The lowes I went to had 50+ on the display but it rang up for 32 bucks at the register...


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

That's cheaper than the cost of sharpening mine. and the guy did a terrible job.


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

Picked up 2 sets at $12.60 each. If someone can't get a discount I might be able to grab more tomorrow and ship it out. Gotta look up usps flat rate shipping though

I saw 2 more on the shelf


----------



## Boss O' The Shop (Mar 21, 2012)

JMartel said:


> Picked up 2 sets at $12.60 each. If someone can't get a discount I might be able to grab more tomorrow and ship it out. Gotta look up usps flat rate shipping though
> 
> I saw 2 more on the shelf


Now that's a steal! :thumbsup:


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Boss O' The Shop said:


> Now that's a steal! :thumbsup:


Yeah, I'm pretty sure I would have grabbed all of them for that price. You'd be set!


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

JMartel said:


> Picked up 2 sets at $12.60 each. If someone can't get a discount I might be able to grab more tomorrow and ship it out. Gotta look up usps flat rate shipping though
> 
> I saw 2 more on the shelf


Shoulda grabbed them all! That's the best price I've heard of yet!


----------



## woodbutcher360 (Jul 1, 2012)

2 left in Lacy Washington but the guy says the price is 68.38. That's no deal for me. The Irwin that is replacing them is 99.98, also no deal for me.


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

Sold out here.


----------



## scoffey (Mar 1, 2011)

I saw it at my local lowes. Right next to it was the Mibro set for $25 down from $50, so i went with it. I dont use a dado set that much so this will do for me. Im a vendor for lowes and can tell you that every store is different when it comes to clearance items. Some will have it for 50 and some for 30 and so on. It depends on how many they have in stock, how fast they are selling, and how long they have been sitting on the shelf. The longer the better price wise, because they want to get those things out as quick as possible because non stock product hurts their bottom line if it just sits. So the stores where they have been sitting longer and not selling will have them cheaper. Oh, and if you happen to know someone who works for lowes, just ask them to print off a non stock report for the tool department for you. Any employee can do it. It will list all of the nonstock clearance items and have how many is in the store and the price.


----------



## Boomhower (Jul 11, 2012)

They have em online advertised for 26.99. On my way after work!!!


----------



## Chuck M (Dec 21, 2010)

Just picked one up for $21.60, online it showed $43.19, but clearance sticker showed the $21.60 price.


----------



## CPNMike (Jan 8, 2010)

I just picked up the last 2 CMT's at my local Lowes.

Thanks!


----------



## Boomhower (Jul 11, 2012)

Got one...thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Boss O' The Shop said:


> Got mine...last one in the store! Thanks!


I went to the Marquette, MI store and showed them your receipt and they looked it on the web and said no deal $64.00. They have 2 left. No deal for me.


----------



## vortex (Mar 12, 2012)

Checked my local Lowes in Cedar Rapids, IA and surrounding areas; none here. All they had on the shelf was the Irwin brand. Is anybody who got extra sets, willing to part away with one set and ship it?

Thanks


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Vortex, I'm watching a couple of stores (one has 7 sets) near me. Right now they are at $40, I'm waiting for another price drop to $36 or $32. If I get some I'll keep you in mind (if that price is in your range). I intended to snag as many as possible to offer up at cost for those who can't get to them.


----------



## vortex (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi Fred,

I wouldn't mind the price range you mentioned. Let me know if you are able to snag em. I highly appreciate your offer and commend the extra mile you are willing to go to help fellow woodworkers.

Thanks


----------



## Becca (Jul 24, 2012)

Today was the first day I had a chance to go out of town to a Lowes and got a set for $47. I didn't really need one because I just bought a 6" Oshlun a month or so ago, but couldn't pass up the deal.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

The nearest store to me with any left had 7 sets, and are now down to 5...still at $40. I'm still waiting for them to drop some more.


----------



## avewads (Jan 20, 2012)

I purchased my set at the Lowes nearest me in Phoenix for $33 this past weekend. One set left as of Sunday. It's the Lowes at I-10 and Ray Road if any one is interested in the Phoenix metro area.


----------



## woodman1969 (Mar 5, 2011)

Yep just bought a 10 inch blade for 23 dollars with military discount. Plus they had the dato blades. Gonna go and get more. I hear that they are pretty good blades.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Gillbie69 said:


> Yep just bought a 10 inch blade for 23 dollars with military discount. Plus they had the dato blades. Gonna go and get more. I hear that they are pretty good blades.


What lowes was that at?


----------



## woodman1969 (Mar 5, 2011)

Lowes at elizabeth city, N.C.


----------



## vortex (Mar 12, 2012)

Fred, I sent you a private message. Please let me know if you got it.


----------



## Chuck M (Dec 21, 2010)

I check on them at my closest lowes and the price is back up to $43.19, glad I got mine for $21.60 and didn't wait for it to go down more.


----------

